
Best ESP\Email Provider for lead outreach? - kashnikovs
Struggling to find a quality provider who allows emailing prospects. What are most people using?
======
xxdesmus
"Struggling to find a quality provider who allows emailing prospects"

Do you perhaps mean spam?

~~~
kashnikovs
No, cold out reach to targeted audience.

~~~
xxdesmus
AKA spam.

